
Recommended resources for moving from decent back end developer into fullstack? - diego351
Hi guys! I&#x27;ve been doing webdev for several years, but mostly backend stuff. Toolstack I feel really proficient with is: py, django, drf, vagrant, linux cli and stuff around it. The problem is I can&#x27;t really do frontend, well I can carve something out based on tutorials and SO but it doesn&#x27;t have anything in common with feeling proficient in it at all.<p>I chose stack I want to be good at:<p><i>js &amp; ts, I know js more or less but definitely not from the inside out.<p></i>angular 2 as main framework<p><i>html &amp; css, sure I know some basics but creating templates usually takes me much time and I always have an impression 
that I&#x27;m doing stuff &#x27;the wrong way&#x27;.<p></i>some css framework? Thought about foundation.<p>Sure I could find resources about particular technology, but I want to learn it all at once, to know how to connect all the bricks together, how it all affects each other and so on. If that&#x27;s not possible I can learn technologies one by one as well ;)<p>Could you recommend me list of books&#x2F;articles&#x2F;anything I could proceed with? Kindly asking for help.
Thanks in advance!
======
peller
As someone who also started with the backend, I found this site very helpful
for learning CSS: [http://learn.shayhowe.com/html-
css/](http://learn.shayhowe.com/html-css/)

Don't start with a framework though; your goal should be to slowly build up
your own. Why? Because that's how to best wrap your head around all the
different layout quirks. All you need is an index.html and placeholding
content; KISS. Once you've got a better fundamental understanding of how the
pieces fit together, you'll be in a much better position to evaluate and take
advantage of the various frameworks out there. If you want a middle-ground,
check out Skeleton:
[https://github.com/dhg/Skeleton](https://github.com/dhg/Skeleton)

As for JavaScript, it depends on what you're looking to build. My goal was to
build single page applications, so I started with React / Webpack / ES6
(ES2015) / Babel. As a backend dev, I think you'll find the tooling rather
familiar. I don't have any experience with Angular 2, so I'm not sure if that
community has a different "standard stack." But Webpack is pretty sweet, and
well worth learning, even if the documentation isn't so hot just yet. As long
as you're running ES6, I think you'll find JavaScript is mostly similar to
Python (with the biggest difference being JS is prototypical, and thus it's
scoping behavior can be a little funky at times).

